# Oneida Bows Online Store



## [email protected]

*oneida bows*

Great looking website :thumbs_up


----------



## Oneida Bows

*Oneida Online Store*

Thanks AHA, we have a new oneida bows store coming online this spring. 
Bigger Store with many more products/services to offer, including Custom Built Oneida Bows with many target and camo colors for all oneida bows.


----------



## ZuluArcher

Got to love the Custom store. You did a great job with my Extreme with the red cams









thanks


----------



## Oneida Bows

*Oneida Parts*

Oneida Bows has a large inventory of parts available for all oneida bows. Here is a picture of our latest purchase. If its for an oneida and you need it please contact us.


----------



## ZuluArcher

Nice shiny new toys there Joe.


----------



## Bobber 1

*New bow*

iF YOU WANT A GREAT BOW AND GREAT GUY TO WORK WITH THAT IS JOE AT ONEIDA BOWS. HE WAS VERY PATIENT WITH ME. I JUST WANT TO SAY THAKS AGAIN JOE. BOB:thumbs_up


----------



## ZuluArcher

*Agree*

I have to agree. Joe was very very rpofessional and extremely patient with me, especially as i am in the UK and new nothing at the time of ordering the bows for myself and Luke
Would recommend Joe with no hesitation. Great after sales support to.


----------



## ZuluArcher




----------



## IBBW

*Wow*

Holy cow look at that pile of outboards and inboards!!!!!!


----------



## Oneida Bows

*Oneida Limbs*

IBBW, this was a great deal we could not pass up. We also have much more inventory for alll oneida lever action bows. Lots of parts for building great finger bows. We can build finger bows for others 48/49 inch tip to tip with great brace heights also. In any color the customer would like with new power and outboards and even some new risers. :wink:


----------



## huntsalone13

looks like a good supply of parts for anyone


----------



## ZuluArcher

Joeneida, the second biggest supplier of Oneida spares and parts. The biggest being the factory.
That looks like quiet a haul Joe. I think there might be many people out there now able to fix their old bows and start shooting Oneida again.
Keep up the great work.
Oneida's UK


----------



## drysmoke

*Bump for a great guy !*

What ever you need he'll have it.
What a great person to deal with.


----------



## Grizzlybear01

Thanking you for the phone call today. It's sure funny how life goes sometimes, as I am having difficulty getting close to my spring bear, here comes Joe, he calls and gives me advice on spring bear hunting. Awesome timing and a service that goes well beyond what is to be expected from a dealer.

A big thank you from my family and yes, I'll post pictures when I get my bear this spring.


----------

